# Weekly Competition 2021-41



## Mike Hughey (Oct 12, 2021)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2
1. *U2 R' F U F' R U2 R' F2 U' R
*2. *R U2 R2 U' F R2 U2 R2 U2 F R'
*3. *U' R U' R' U2 R U2 F2 R U' R'
*4. *R' U' F R' U2 F2 U2 R2 F' U2 R'
*5. *U R' F' U' F' U2 F U' R2 U' R'

*3x3x3
1. *L' F2 D L B2 R' U2 F R F2 U2 B2 R' D2 L B2 R2 D R'
*2. *R2 D2 B2 L D' F B U R' F' L' U2 F2 R2 B' R2 F2 D2 B
*3. *B' R2 D L B L2 F2 D2 F U2 F' L U' R U B F L2
*4. *F2 D2 L2 B2 R' B2 U2 R' F2 U2 F2 D L R' U' F L2 D' F R'
*5. *R2 U' L U2 F U2 B2 D' R2 U2 F2 L2 B U2 B' D2 B D R2

*4x4x4
1. *F2 D' B' U2 B L' D' B R F2 R2 F2 D2 B' R2 D2 B' R Rw2 U' Fw2 D2 R2 Fw2 D' Fw2 L' R' Fw' B D2 L' D2 F' Uw' Rw' Uw' D2 U Fw' U2
*2. *B2 D' B2 D L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R L' B' D' F D2 L F U R F' Uw2 R' U' Fw2 L' U2 L' Fw2 R D' L2 Fw2 U' Fw D' R2 Fw' D' F2 U Rw Fw' Uw2 B Rw'
*3. *L2 D U2 R2 L2 F L2 B' L2 U2 F R F U L' F R2 L2 F2 Rw2 Fw2 B' R Uw2 F2 L' F' Uw2 B L2 Fw2 U' Fw2 B' Uw' R' Rw U' Fw2 Rw' F L' Uw'
*4. *R B F2 L2 B2 D' R' D2 L2 F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D B2 U2 L2 B' Fw2 L2 R' U2 Fw2 F2 D' R' Fw2 R F2 U' Fw' U F D2 U2 Fw Uw' Fw2 F' Rw' B' R Fw
*5. *L D2 F2 U R2 D2 B2 D B2 L2 D F' U' F L' D B D' F Uw2 B R F2 Uw2 F' L F B' Uw2 B R' Fw2 Uw' U F2 L' U D2 Fw Uw' L Uw' B2 R'

*5x5x5
1. *Lw2 Rw Dw' D' U F Bw Rw' D2 L B2 Rw2 Fw Rw D F Lw' R Fw' F2 Rw' Bw' Dw' Fw2 R2 Bw L2 Bw2 Uw' Dw' F2 L Uw Rw2 D' F' R Lw2 Dw' Uw U' Fw Uw2 L F2 Fw' U R2 Bw' Lw R2 Rw' D2 Rw' Uw U2 D2 R' U R'
*2. *L2 D2 B2 Fw2 Uw B Bw2 Uw' Lw' Fw F' Bw D' Bw' Dw2 U' Rw D' F' Bw' Lw Fw B' Lw' Fw Uw' Lw' R' Uw2 Dw2 Rw Fw Dw B' D2 B U Uw Bw2 B L Uw2 B R Fw Dw' L' Uw2 Fw2 F2 Bw2 Lw' B2 Bw Rw U2 Fw F2 Dw' R'
*3. *R2 Rw L' Fw' B2 D' Bw2 Dw Lw2 L2 F B2 L2 B2 U' B D2 Bw U2 D' Fw2 Bw D2 B R' U' Dw Uw2 D' Fw2 B U B2 R2 D' Dw Lw' R2 B Bw L2 B F' R D2 U Fw' Uw2 Dw2 U' F' Rw Bw' Uw' Lw2 D' Dw B U' F2
*4. *L' U Uw' Lw2 U Lw2 Bw' D Uw' U2 Dw2 Bw' L D' Bw' Lw' U L2 D2 Rw U2 F B' Dw2 R2 Bw2 Lw Bw Uw2 Dw' L' B2 U Uw' Rw2 B2 Rw' Bw U2 Bw' F2 U2 F' Fw L2 Uw2 L Rw' Lw U Fw R2 Bw2 B' Rw' Bw' B Dw R2 Dw'
*5. *D R2 U2 L2 F' Fw Lw' F' R2 Bw' R2 L F' Uw B R2 Bw2 Uw Rw Lw2 Uw U' L B' R Rw2 L U2 Bw Uw L' Fw R Lw2 U' Dw R D' B' Uw2 R' Dw L2 Uw2 F' L Uw2 D' Lw2 B' D Fw F R Fw' Uw2 Bw2 Rw' Lw' D2

*6x6x6
1. *Bw' 3Rw' 3Fw' 3Rw2 L 3Fw2 L2 B2 Uw2 Fw' U' 3Uw2 F B Rw Uw2 Bw Uw 3Uw F Dw' U' Bw2 Dw2 D Lw2 Dw D2 U2 Fw 3Fw2 D' Lw' Fw 3Fw' 3Uw L2 Uw F' B R' U B' U2 Lw2 Bw Lw2 L 3Rw Dw L2 Bw 3Uw' 3Rw2 B' D U2 Bw B' F' Lw U2 Dw Lw2 B' R D2 3Uw L 3Fw' F2 D R' Fw2 Rw B2 3Uw' Fw F Uw'
*2. *Fw 3Uw' 3Rw L' Dw2 3Fw' Bw' Lw Dw' 3Rw L' F' Bw Lw2 3Rw' D 3Uw2 Fw2 Bw F R L2 Uw 3Uw' Dw' 3Rw F2 Uw R' B Bw Dw U' Rw R2 D F2 R' L' Bw' R' Rw' Dw' Fw L Dw2 Fw2 3Fw' F Lw2 B2 Dw2 B' 3Uw' R Dw' R2 Dw 3Fw 3Rw2 3Uw L' Rw' Dw R Rw2 D2 Fw' Dw' U' Uw' Lw Dw2 B' Dw Uw2 3Fw' Lw Fw' 3Rw
*3. *L' Bw' D2 Rw2 D' Bw Fw2 Uw' Bw U2 Rw2 Dw2 3Rw F Bw 3Rw2 3Fw2 Uw D2 F' Uw F' D F L 3Rw D2 3Uw B2 3Uw2 3Fw 3Rw2 3Fw Dw R' L' U2 3Fw' L' B2 L2 3Uw2 D2 3Rw L' F Dw Bw' F' Lw' D2 L2 Bw L' U2 3Rw' D2 Uw2 Lw' D F' U2 D 3Fw' U2 Rw Dw Rw2 B2 Fw 3Fw' U' Uw2 3Rw' Bw' U' Dw L2 3Rw U'
*4. *Fw2 B2 3Rw' F' 3Fw D R' L2 F' D2 Lw2 F Lw2 U' 3Rw' B Fw F Bw' Dw2 Bw Rw U F U' Fw' Dw' 3Uw2 R' 3Fw' U Bw D' L2 D' Lw D R 3Uw U2 F2 Dw 3Uw D Lw2 U' F' Fw' D2 Rw Uw U' D' Dw R2 F2 Rw R2 B' F2 3Rw2 L2 U' Rw Fw' Rw Fw' B2 U Lw' Dw' Uw D' 3Uw' Rw2 L 3Uw' U Uw' Lw2
*5. *Fw' U R2 L2 3Uw Lw U' Bw2 Fw R2 3Fw Uw2 B Rw2 B2 F2 Lw' Dw U F' Dw Lw U' 3Uw Fw2 3Uw Bw2 L2 3Uw2 3Rw' Lw L R U2 3Uw' Dw' Rw' D' Lw' 3Rw Bw' F' L2 Fw2 D 3Uw' Rw Dw2 3Fw2 F' U Bw2 3Rw2 U2 Rw' 3Rw 3Uw D2 Dw Uw2 L2 Rw2 R' U2 R' 3Rw2 L 3Uw2 R2 D' 3Uw2 Fw' Bw2 D2 Uw2 R 3Uw' Bw2 B2 F

*7x7x7
1. *D' R2 3Dw' Fw' U' Dw2 L2 B 3Dw2 Bw2 F' Lw2 3Fw2 Uw R2 Bw2 Lw' 3Dw Dw2 Fw Bw Uw' L2 Uw2 Rw2 3Rw Dw' 3Rw 3Lw Bw' D 3Rw' L2 F2 L2 Fw' L2 3Fw2 3Bw2 Dw' 3Lw2 3Uw' Lw' L' R2 Bw2 3Uw' D U' Uw2 3Dw' 3Lw U2 Fw R' Lw2 B2 L2 Bw 3Fw' Uw Rw' F' 3Lw B Uw' D2 F' B Bw 3Lw2 L' Fw2 B Lw Bw' Dw2 3Dw2 3Lw' 3Bw' 3Rw Rw' Fw Dw2 Lw2 F2 Bw D2 3Fw Dw Rw' 3Lw2 3Fw' B 3Bw2 Rw' 3Lw2 3Fw' R2 U
*2. *U' 3Bw 3Rw2 Lw' Uw2 U' Rw 3Fw2 Uw Lw' Dw' D 3Dw2 3Lw' B' 3Uw' Uw2 Fw 3Dw' 3Bw2 3Lw 3Uw 3Fw' 3Rw' B 3Uw2 B' 3Dw B' L Lw' U' Uw2 Rw2 U R' U' Rw2 D' Dw Bw' Uw L2 3Bw' Bw' Fw 3Fw Uw 3Dw2 3Uw 3Rw2 F2 Fw2 R' 3Lw 3Fw' Fw 3Dw2 3Uw 3Fw Rw2 3Uw2 3Fw 3Lw2 Fw' B R' Uw' F2 Fw 3Rw' 3Dw B U R2 Uw 3Bw' 3Uw2 3Fw D2 3Lw2 3Fw2 3Bw2 B2 Dw 3Lw2 3Fw2 F2 Dw' Rw' 3Fw' R' F Dw2 U2 3Dw 3Bw2 Uw' U' Dw2
*3. *3Dw' L D Uw' F2 D Lw R2 L' 3Bw Uw2 D2 Lw 3Fw 3Dw Lw' 3Rw2 F' Lw Bw 3Fw Lw2 Bw 3Uw2 U2 Fw 3Dw' 3Fw' 3Dw' Rw D' 3Uw2 Fw F2 D R' Dw' Rw2 L 3Rw2 B2 U 3Fw' Bw Rw Bw' U Fw F2 3Rw Bw' 3Uw2 Dw' B2 Rw' Fw' 3Uw B F' 3Bw 3Fw Dw' 3Rw' R' Dw 3Fw' Dw 3Bw' 3Uw' Dw2 3Rw2 L' F L 3Bw L2 R2 3Fw 3Rw B 3Uw' 3Fw2 3Lw2 F B 3Rw2 Lw R' L2 F2 3Bw 3Uw' D2 Uw' L2 U2 F2 D' 3Fw' Lw2
*4. *Dw2 3Bw 3Rw2 Fw2 B2 L2 Dw' 3Fw Bw' Uw2 R' Dw D2 3Dw Lw' 3Uw2 L' Uw2 Lw2 D 3Uw L Dw' R' 3Fw F' 3Lw2 3Fw2 Rw2 3Bw2 Bw 3Rw2 D' B2 F' 3Lw' L2 U2 Fw2 3Rw' 3Dw2 Dw2 3Lw' R 3Rw2 F 3Bw2 L2 3Fw' U2 Dw' F' Uw Dw2 3Rw Uw' D' 3Fw2 B2 R' Dw2 Uw2 3Lw' F' Fw U2 Fw' D' 3Uw' Uw' B' F' Uw' 3Lw 3Fw' L Bw' D' Dw 3Fw' R' U Uw2 L 3Rw' 3Dw' F2 3Bw 3Rw 3Fw2 3Dw2 3Lw' D2 Dw2 Rw2 F Bw' Lw2 3Lw Rw2
*5. *Dw2 3Lw B2 3Bw Dw 3Lw U2 Dw' 3Rw' 3Uw L2 R Uw Rw D 3Rw2 3Lw2 L Dw' 3Lw' Uw F' 3Lw2 Lw' R2 Bw2 3Lw' Dw2 L2 3Lw2 F 3Uw F 3Uw Fw D R' Uw F' B U' Lw' 3Uw' 3Lw2 F' Fw 3Dw' D2 3Bw' L 3Dw' Uw2 Rw Bw D' B 3Rw2 B2 R2 D U' Bw2 3Rw2 Rw2 Fw' F Dw' 3Uw F' 3Uw' 3Fw D' Lw' Rw' 3Uw2 3Fw Lw U2 Uw' Dw L' 3Bw2 3Lw' D2 3Bw2 3Uw 3Lw R2 B2 D Dw' Lw2 Fw' F2 Rw 3Uw2 3Lw' B' 3Uw' 3Fw2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *U2 R' U2 R U2 R' F R2 U2 F U'
*2. *R' F' R2 F' U' R' U' R' U2 R U
*3. *U' R F' U' R2 F U' F' R2 F' U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *B L U F2 B2 R B' R D2 F U' D2 L2 F2 B' U2 F L2 U2 B Rw Uw'
*2. *U F2 D F' B U R U B2 L U2 R F2 L' B2 L D2 L' D Fw' Uw
*3. *B U2 F' U' R U L' U D' B2 U' L2 D' F D2 L' U Rw Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *D L' U F R L' D F' U' L2 U2 F2 R2 L2 U L2 D2 L B2 Fw2 Rw2 R' Fw2 U R' U F2 L Uw2 B2 D Rw2 Fw R U L2 Uw B D2 F Rw R D z y'
*2. *U2 B' D2 B R2 F2 L2 U2 B' D' F2 L U F2 R B' U D' F2 Rw2 Uw2 R2 D L2 F Rw2 F2 D' L2 Uw2 Fw2 B2 Rw' B Uw2 F R F' Fw U R' D Fw2 R Uw' y'
*3. *F2 L' U2 B2 R' U2 L' R' D L2 F2 D2 R B U' F' L' D' R Rw2 U R2 Fw2 U' R' U R' Fw2 Uw2 L U' D' F' D2 Rw2 Fw Uw2 Rw Uw U' Fw' R2 Uw B2 D' x2 y

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *F' Lw2 B' L' F' Lw L' D' Rw' Bw2 B F Rw F2 L Rw' Lw U2 Uw' R2 Uw' B F' R' B R' L Dw' U Bw' R2 Fw2 U Rw L2 R Dw2 R Uw' B Bw U' D' L' Dw' D2 F2 Lw2 Bw Rw Fw2 Dw Rw2 B Uw2 F2 L' U' Rw2 D2 3Rw2 3Uw
*2. *Fw' Bw' R Uw' D' Dw2 Rw U Lw' Dw2 Rw Uw Fw' F' B2 Uw2 R' Dw Bw' U' B' L' Lw' Uw' Dw2 Fw2 R U' Fw Uw Fw Rw2 Dw Rw' Lw' U' Fw Uw' Dw Bw' L Bw' R L' Fw2 F' D R' D L' Fw B' Uw2 R' L2 B' Dw2 U Uw2 R 3Uw'
*3. *B L2 Dw2 Lw2 Bw Dw' Uw2 D2 B' F Fw2 U2 Bw' L Dw Fw' Lw' Dw' F2 Lw' L' D2 B2 Lw2 Dw U2 Uw2 Bw2 U Rw' B2 F' R B' Rw2 Fw Dw2 R Lw2 Uw Bw D' Fw L2 Rw' U' R' Fw L Uw Rw Bw2 Uw2 Bw2 B Fw Dw2 B Rw' L2 3Uw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *3Fw R' 3Rw' 3Fw' U2 R' Bw' Dw 3Fw F' Fw2 B' Lw' B U' L' B2 Lw 3Rw 3Uw Lw' 3Uw' Rw Uw2 3Fw2 B' F' Uw' L Bw2 Dw' Lw Rw' 3Fw Fw' Bw R' F Rw' U' L' F L2 3Fw 3Uw' Dw' Bw' 3Uw2 3Rw2 F' 3Rw2 L' Dw Fw Bw Uw' 3Fw R' Dw2 3Fw Uw 3Rw Bw' F' Lw' U' Fw Dw2 R 3Rw Rw2 F2 Bw R2 F2 Fw' Rw L' 3Rw' R z y

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *Bw' Dw Bw L2 Lw2 3Bw2 Uw' Dw' Rw F' 3Dw2 Lw' Bw Rw2 F2 L' Dw' Uw2 Rw2 3Bw F2 Fw 3Dw 3Rw' 3Bw2 3Dw' 3Lw2 3Uw Lw' 3Fw' 3Uw B' 3Lw2 3Rw' Bw D' R' F Lw Dw Fw 3Lw' Dw2 U' R Uw2 Lw U' 3Lw' L' 3Dw' R 3Bw B2 3Lw' Rw2 Bw' 3Uw' Lw' 3Lw2 3Fw D' Uw 3Lw R2 Lw Uw2 3Fw' Rw 3Uw2 3Bw 3Rw Dw' 3Lw' 3Uw' F Bw2 Rw Dw Uw F2 B2 U' 3Fw2 3Uw' 3Bw2 3Fw' U' B 3Lw2 3Rw2 3Bw 3Uw2 D2 Fw Uw 3Uw' 3Rw2 Lw' 3Fw x'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *R L2 U2 F R2 B F2 L2 F' R2 D2 R' B R D' L' B' D2 F' U' Fw Uw2
*2. *R2 U2 F2 R' D2 L U2 R2 F' L R' U R F' D2 L' B' F U2 Rw2 Uw'
*3. *L U' B' L' B' R' F R2 U' L2 B2 R2 D R2 F2 U' R2 U F' D' Rw Uw2
*4. *F' U' F' U2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L D2 B L2 U' B2 F L' B2 Uw
*5. *F' L2 F' L2 U' R D B F2 U2 L2 B2 U' L2 D F2 D B2 R' U' Rw2 Uw2
*6. *L2 B' D R' U2 L2 B2 L' D2 R' B2 L U F R D2 L2 F' U2 R' Uw
*7. *R' F2 R' B L' D2 R' U F' D' F2 D L2 D' B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 Rw'
*8. *F U2 B2 L2 D B2 D U' F2 L' U L' B2 L' F U2 B U R' Fw' Uw2
*9. *L U' F' L D2 F2 D' R2 D F2 L2 D2 B' R F' U' L2 D' B' Rw'
*10. *F' R B2 L' D2 B2 R2 D2 L' D B U' F2 L2 F L B D B Rw Uw
*11. *B2 L D' R2 U2 L2 B2 D L2 B2 R2 U2 F' U2 B L' F U2 L' D' Rw' Uw2
*12. *L' U R' U B2 R B2 R' D2 B2 R B D' R' U2 R2 D2 U' Fw' Uw'
*13. *D' B2 U' L F D' R F' U L B' R F2 L2 B2 U2 L' D2 F2 Rw' Uw'
*14. *D' F L' F U F U' B' U' R2 F R2 B' R2 B' U2 F2 R U' Rw2 Uw2
*15. *F' D' F2 U' D2 B F2 D2 B R2 B' D2 U2 R' F' R' D R F2 U Rw
*16. *U F' B' D' B' L U' L2 D2 F' R' F2 R' U2 D2 L D2 L' F' Rw2
*17. *D B' L U2 L2 B R2 F2 U2 R2 D' B2 L' U2 L' R' B U Fw Uw'
*18. *F B' L' D2 L2 F L U B2 U' L2 U2 R' U2 L' D2 R2 D2 B2 Uw'
*19. *L2 D2 L' U F2 B2 U2 F' B L U' F2 U2 B2 U2 R' U2 R' Uw2
*20. *D' B R2 D F2 U2 F2 L D R2 U2 F' U2 F R2 F2 R F' Rw Uw2
*21. *U B' U F2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 F L2 D' B L B L R' B D2 Rw2 Uw'
*22. *R2 B2 R2 B2 D U2 B' R D R2 D' F L' U2 R2 B' L2 B' Rw2 Uw'
*23. *U2 L B2 D2 F' L U B U2 R U' R2 B2 D2 F2 B2 D' B2 U2 L2 Fw' Uw'
*24. *R F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U B2 F2 R' F' R D2 B2 U2 B2 L U Rw' Uw
*25. *U R' U D R2 D2 B' R F2 R2 F2 D' R2 B2 U F U2 R2 Fw'
*26. *F L' U' F' R2 U' B' U D2 R F2 U2 F2 R U2 L U F L2 Fw
*27. *F L2 B2 D' B R B2 U' L' F D' L2 B2 D F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 Rw Uw
*28. *U' B2 L2 R2 D' U' F2 L2 R' D' L' F' D2 U' L2 B' D2 F D' Rw'
*29. *F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F U2 F2 D' B' L B' U L2 R' F' U2 L' D Fw Uw'
*30. *F' D2 B2 F2 L U2 L B2 U2 L2 F L' F' U R D' L' B' U' Rw
*31. *R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 B' F2 U2 F' D B' L U2 L F L U' R' U' Rw2
*32. *L F B' R F' D R B2 U2 R2 D F2 B2 D' L2 B' R B U
*33. *U2 B D F R2 B2 U B' R' F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 L' U2 L B D Rw
*34. *R U' F L2 D' F' R U2 B' U2 R2 F2 U2 D2 R2 L' D2 L2 D' Rw Uw
*35. *D R U B' R2 U' F U R' D R D' L2 U F2 U D2 L2 D2 Fw'
*36. *R D2 U2 B2 R2 F R2 F L2 D' R' B' D2 B' R B2 F2 D Rw Uw'
*37. *L U2 B' L2 B2 L2 D' U' L2 D L D' U F2 U B F U' B Rw
*38. *R' U2 B' R2 B2 R2 B' D2 F' R D L U F' R2 D F2 L2 D2 Rw
*39. *U R F2 U2 B2 R2 D F2 U R2 F' U' R2 D B2 F' D U L Uw'
*40. *U2 F2 R' F2 R' B2 R' F2 L' U' B D' U F2 D2 F' L' F R2 F Rw
*41. *U2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D U B L' F2 U R' U2 B2 F D B2 U B' Rw' Uw2
*42. *R D2 B' L2 D' L2 D' U' R2 F2 D2 R U F U' L2 F2 D2 Fw' Uw'
*43. *D U2 B2 U R2 U2 B2 F2 U' B2 F' U L' R B' F' U2 F' R U Fw Uw2
*44. *D2 B2 L2 B' L2 D2 B U2 F' U2 L' U2 R' B2 D' U R' F Rw' Uw'
*45. *L' U F2 L' U2 F2 D R F B2 U' R2 L2 D' B2 R2 U D L'
*46. *F B R2 F U' B2 L F D2 L' U2 L' F2 D2 R U2 L' D2 F Rw Uw
*47. *F2 U2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 R' B' R' D2 L2 U2 L F' U B2 F D2 Rw' Uw
*48. *D F' U' B2 L2 U2 B' D' R U' F2 B2 D' F2 U L2 U' B U' Fw' Uw'
*49. *D R L B' D B' R F2 D2 R2 B D2 F2 U2 D R' D'
*50. *L' D B2 D2 R D2 R U2 B2 F2 R' F D2 U F' R D2 B' R D' Rw' Uw'
*51. *D' F2 D B2 D' U' B2 U' R2 F' R2 B2 R D2 F U F L B' U' Rw Uw2
*52. *D' B2 R' D2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L D2 F R B U' L F' D' R' U2 Rw2
*53. *D' B' D L2 D B2 U F2 U2 R' L2 B2 R' D2 R L B L2 U' R Uw
*54. *R2 F2 L2 B2 U F2 L2 D B L D U2 F R' B2 D' B L' R2
*55. *L' R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 F U' B L R2 U2 F' L F2 R U' Fw Uw'
*56. *F U B' R2 D' L2 F R' B2 L' U B2 U2 F' U2 L2 F R2 L2 F Rw'
*57. *F2 L' U L U R2 U' D2 B2 R F D2 L2 F' B' D2 L2 B' U Rw' Uw
*58. *D2 F2 L' B' R' D' F2 L' B U2 L2 B2 U' R2 U2 F2 U R2 D2 L2 Fw Uw2
*59. *L2 F D' B2 R2 U L' D2 R' U2 R2 B' U2 F L2 U2 F' L' U2 Rw2 Uw'
*60. *B L F' U' L2 B D U2 R U2 L' D2 B2 R' B' R2 U F' Rw'
*61. *U2 B2 R2 B' U2 F2 L2 F U2 F2 D R' D' R' B' U2 R' B' L F Rw' Uw'
*62. *D' B2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D R2 D2 F L2 B' D U F L B' D B U Fw' Uw'
*63. *F2 D F' R2 L' U B' D2 R U R2 F U2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L' Fw' Uw2
*64. *D' F2 D R' L2 F2 U' F B' D R D F2 U D' F2 B2 U L2 Fw' Uw
*65. *R D F L F' D' L' F2 L' B2 D2 L2 U2 D2 F U2 F R2 U' Fw' Uw'
*66. *U2 D' R2 D R' F R' D2 F' L2 B' L2 D F2 U D' B2 Uw2
*67. *F D F' L2 D R L F' U2 R2 F D2 B2 R2 F2 R D' L U' Rw2 Uw
*68. *U' R' U' R F' U2 R' U' B D F2 B2 U2 L' U2 R F2 L2 D2 Rw' Uw'
*69. *R D' L2 D' B2 D2 B2 R2 L B R U2 R2 B' D' R' B' U' B2 Rw' Uw2
*70. *D' B L' U2 F' L U' D2 R2 F' R' B2 R' F2 R F2 L B2 L' B2 Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *D F2 U R' D' L U' B L2 F D' B2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 F'
*2. *L' F2 L2 B2 D2 U F2 L2 U' F2 L' U' L2 D2 B2 F2 D B2
*3. *U' L' D' R F' R' U' L' U' B R2 D2 L2 B D2 B U2 L2 B2 L2
*4. *U' F2 D' B2 D B2 F' D U2 L' U2 F D R2 D' B U B2
*5. *F2 D R U B L2 F' L' F' B' R B2 R F2 R L' B2 U2

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *D2 F' D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U L2 U' F' U' F L2 R B L R D R
*2. *D' R' L' D' B' L2 B F2 U2 D2 L2 D2 R F2 L U2 R' F L'
*3. *L D2 R2 B F2 L2 B' L2 F' D B' L2 B2 R D2 U F' R2
*4. *F2 R2 D U2 R2 D2 B2 F R2 D2 B2 L2 R' D F' D2 B D2 L
*5. *D2 R' F2 L' B2 D2 R B2 R' F L2 F2 U B' D L' B U2 L2 B'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *D B2 U2 R2 F D2 U2 B' F' R2 D R D L2 U2 F U' L
*2. *B2 U2 L U R' U2 B2 D L2 D B R' F2 B2 U2 R2 U2
*3. *B2 R2 B D2 B2 D2 U2 B R' U' R D' U2 R F2 U B U2 L
*4. *F L2 U2 F2 D' L2 F2 U R' D L D' B2 D R' B D2 U2 B'
*5. *F2 D F2 L2 R2 D B2 L2 D B D R B R2 D B2 L2 F2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F L' F U B' D' B2 R' L' B L D F D2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F L2 B2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U2 B2 R2 D2 U' B2 U' F L2 F L2 D2 B2 R2 U R' U2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D2 R U' L' B2 R2 D R2 D2 U' R2 F2 U' B U2 B2 R D F2 U' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *U' R U' F' R2 U2 R F' U2 F R
*3. *R' D' R F2 D' B D F' L2 F B2 L2 U2 F' D2 U R' F L'
*4. *U B2 D L' F' D2 L B' U2 R2 L B2 L' D2 R' U2 L2 D2 U' Rw2 Uw2 R Uw2 U' L' Uw2 U' Fw2 B2 R2 Uw2 D R' Fw' F' Uw2 R' Uw' D' Rw F2 Rw' F2 R' Uw

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *U2 R' U' F2 R U R2 U' R U' R'
*3. *U B' L' B D2 F2 L2 D' U2 B2 U2 R B2 R' B' R2 D F' U2
*4. *B U2 L' D2 B L2 U2 B2 D2 F B2 D2 U B D U2 L' D2 F' Fw2 Uw2 B' R' Uw2 F2 R' B U2 B Rw2 U2 Uw R Uw L Uw L2 Rw' F Uw Rw' U' D2 Fw2
*5. *Fw' B2 Uw2 Rw2 L' B L F2 Dw Uw Bw2 Lw2 Fw U D' L2 D R' B2 Fw2 Rw2 R2 F Uw' Fw' Bw2 Dw' Uw' Bw2 Dw' Lw' B D2 Rw' Dw U' Fw Rw Bw' Fw D Bw Dw2 F R Rw2 L' F U2 Dw2 R' Lw2 Dw' R' B2 U' R2 Bw D' Bw'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *U' R' U' F U2 R U' R' F U' R
*3. *B' R B U2 D F U B' L D R2 F B D2 F L2 D2 B' R2 L
*4. *U' R F' D R' L U' B2 L2 F U2 F D2 B' D2 R2 F' L' F R2 Fw2 U' Fw2 D R Uw2 D Rw2 L2 D' R' L Fw' D2 Rw2 D2 F2 L Uw Fw' Rw2 F Uw' F B'
*5. *D2 Bw2 Lw' Rw2 D2 B U2 Bw Dw' U Uw Rw Dw' L2 R Uw2 Bw B2 Dw' Bw2 Lw' Bw' Fw Rw Fw' L2 F Fw' Bw' L' Rw2 B R Fw2 Rw' Dw' Uw2 Rw2 F' R2 F Dw' U2 B2 Dw2 B' R' U' B Fw' R Dw2 Lw Fw Bw2 Lw' Bw L2 U Uw'
*6. *B Rw' D 3Fw' 3Rw D' 3Rw F' Dw Bw D Dw 3Rw2 D2 F2 B2 D2 Rw Lw' U2 L D' 3Fw2 Dw2 U' 3Uw' Rw' D2 Rw2 Dw F' Uw' 3Rw' Rw' B' Bw' R2 Lw' Bw2 Fw' B' Uw' Rw2 B D 3Uw' B2 3Fw Uw2 3Uw2 D R F2 L' 3Rw' 3Uw' Fw Uw' F Uw R' Lw L2 3Uw' F Dw Fw2 L2 3Uw2 Lw R B D B' Dw Fw Rw' Uw' B' R'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *R' F' U' F' R U R' U2 F R2 F'
*3. *D2 L' B2 U2 L' U2 R U R F' U' R2 D F U F2 U L'
*4. *F2 U R' U2 D B2 L' U2 L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U2 B U2 B L' B2 U Fw2 Rw2 L B2 D' R F2 D2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 F2 D' Fw' B F' U2 Uw' Rw' D2 Fw2 Uw' B2 L D'
*5. *Lw' Bw2 Rw U2 R L' F' D Rw' B2 Fw' Dw' R2 Bw' Uw' L' U' D' Rw' U' L' Fw Bw D U2 Bw2 F2 R' L2 Rw2 Uw' R2 Lw F' Lw2 Bw2 Fw L Rw' R' B' R' Fw2 B F Rw' Lw2 Dw D Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 U2 Uw F2 Lw L' F' Uw B
*6. *B2 U2 3Fw' Dw' 3Fw2 Dw2 R' 3Fw D Fw' U2 Rw' Bw2 Lw' Fw Dw2 3Rw2 Dw' 3Fw' L 3Rw Uw' F2 B' Lw B' Rw' D' U B Fw U Rw' U2 D2 F2 L' 3Uw2 L' D' Lw R2 Fw R2 Bw' B Uw Fw2 D' 3Fw' Bw2 U' Lw Uw Dw2 Fw 3Rw2 U2 D' Rw L2 R' Dw D U2 F Lw U' Dw' 3Fw' L Uw' L2 Rw Lw2 Uw2 3Fw' Bw' D L2
*7. *Uw' 3Lw' Bw' D' Lw' U' 3Uw 3Dw' Bw' Fw2 3Uw Lw 3Lw2 Uw D2 Rw 3Fw2 R2 3Bw Dw L Uw L 3Bw' B2 U2 D 3Fw Rw' R Lw' D R2 3Rw' L 3Fw Fw' Lw' Bw' D' Uw' 3Rw 3Lw D Bw' Fw' Lw2 D 3Rw Lw2 3Fw2 Lw' 3Dw F' Rw Uw' 3Fw2 3Bw D' 3Fw2 B D' 3Uw 3Lw' U 3Lw' L' B Uw' L Rw2 F 3Fw Uw2 Fw Uw2 3Fw B2 3Lw2 3Bw L2 D Lw2 L' Bw' 3Dw2 L B' Rw2 Bw' Fw Rw Lw 3Bw' 3Dw' 3Rw2 3Fw2 3Dw' U' 3Fw'

*Clock
1. *UR0+ DR2+ DL4- UL4+ U4- R5+ D1- L3- ALL2- y2 U6+ R5- D6+ L5+ ALL4+
*2. *UR4- DR1- DL1- UL1- U5- R0+ D0+ L1+ ALL5- y2 U4+ R6+ D3+ L0+ ALL4+ DR DL UL
*3. *UR2+ DR4- DL1+ UL6+ U2+ R6+ D4+ L1- ALL5+ y2 U1- R1+ D0+ L6+ ALL1+ UR DL UL
*4. *UR4- DR5+ DL2- UL1+ U1- R1- D3+ L2- ALL5+ y2 U3+ R6+ D5+ L3- ALL3+
*5. *UR6+ DR6+ DL5- UL1+ U4- R6+ D4+ L5- ALL6+ y2 U2+ R4- D4- L3- ALL3+ DR DL UL

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *L' U B L' R' U' L B R B' U u' r
*2. *U' L R' L R' U' R L' B' R L u l r' b'
*3. *L R' L R' U B' L' B' U B U' u' l r' b'
*4. *R' B U B' L R B' R' L R B' l b
*5. *L B' U B U' B L' U R' B' R l b'

*Square-1
1. *(4,0) / (0,-3) / (6,0) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (-5,-3) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (-5,0) / (2,0) / (0,-4) / (-5,0) / (5,0) /
*2. *(-3,-4) / (0,3) / (0,3) / (4,-2) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,-3) / (-3,0) / (-2,-3) / (0,-1) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (0,-2)
*3. *(0,5) / (4,4) / (-3,0) / (2,-1) / (0,-3) / (1,-2) / (5,0) / (3,0) / (-5,-4) / (0,-2) / (2,-3)
*4. *(1,0) / (0,-3) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (-1,-1) / (0,-3) / (6,-5) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (4,0) / (0,-4) / (4,0) / (-5,-2)
*5. *(0,-4) / (-3,0) / (6,3) / (3,0) / (-2,-2) / (3,0) / (-1,0) / (-3,0) / (4,-1) / (0,-2) / (2,-4) / (3,0) / (-2,0) /

*Skewb
1. *U R B U' R L B U' L' U' B
*2. *B L R B L R' U R' L U' L'
*3. *L R L' U B R' U L' U B L'
*4. *R B R B R' L R' B L U B'
*5. *R U R U' R' U' L U B' U' B'

*KiloMinx
1. *R' flip U2' BR2' BL2' L' F R2 L2' BL2' flip U BL' U' L2' BR2' U L' BR2 BL' U2' R' F' R2 U R2' U2' R' F2 R2 U2
*2. *R F' flip U R2 F BR2 BL2 U2 R BR flip R2' F' U' L BL2 U2' R2 BR2 U2' R F2 U R' F2 U2 R U2' R' U2 F2'
*3. *L2 flip U2 BL2 L2' U2' BR BL2' U flip U BL L2' BR2' U BL U' L2 U2 F2' U F2 R2 F2 U F U2 R' F2 U2'
*4. *flip BR' U2' F2 BR' R' F2' L' flip U' F' R2' BR BL2 L2 BR2' BL L2 R U R' U2' F' U2 F2 R2' F R' U2 R2
*5. *R2' flip U BL2 L2' F U2' BR2' U' R2' flip R2' BR2' U2' F L2 BL2 U L2' R U2 F2' R U' F2' R2' U2 R F2 R U2

*Mini Guildford
2. *R' F' U' R U2 F' U2 F' U2 R2 U'
*3. *U2 L B2 F2 L2 D2 F U2 B2 R F R' B L2 D B' R' D
*4. *F' R' L B2 D U' B' L' B2 D' R2 D F2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 U' R2 Rw2 U' Fw2 B2 Rw2 Fw2 U' L2 R' F2 U' D2 B D2 Fw' D' Fw2 Rw' Uw' R' Fw' Rw F2 Uw F'
*5. *Rw' L2 R2 Lw2 Fw2 D' Bw' Uw2 F2 Bw D' F' R' Fw Rw' Lw D2 Dw Fw' Lw B2 R Rw2 U' Dw Rw2 L2 F2 Uw2 U2 L2 B' Rw U2 D2 Uw Lw2 R2 Uw2 D Lw2 Fw' Uw' D2 Rw' R Lw Bw D' Bw2 U2 Bw2 Rw Fw' Lw2 L Dw Bw2 Lw2 R'
*OH. *R U2 B U2 B D2 R2 B L2 U L2 B R D B' D F' L' F2
*Clock. *UR2- DR2- DL6+ UL4+ U4+ R5- D4- L1+ ALL1+ y2 U4- R4- D5+ L0+ ALL5+ UR
*Mega. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *R' B L R' U' L U' R' L' U L' u' l r' b
*Square-1. *(0,-1) / (-3,0) / (1,-2) / (0,-3) / (6,-3) / (6,-1) / (3,0) / (2,0) / (0,-2) / (-4,0) / (-3,0) / (-4,0) / (4,-4) /
*Skewb. *U R U R U' R U' L R' L R'

*Redi Cube
1. *R f' l b B' l' r b R B F L R' B' F' L R
*2. *L' F' R l' r f' r' b' r F R B F' R
*3. *B b' B' f F L R r b' l' B' R B' F L R' F' L'
*4. *l L b' f l' b' l' b' R F' L' B F L B F' L'
*5. *B L' l b B' f r b f F R B L F' R' B L' B

*Master Pyraminx
1. *U' L' R' Lw U' B Uw R' B Lw Uw Lw' Uw Rw Lw' Uw Lw' Bw' u l' r'
*2. *Uw' L' Rw Uw U R' Bw Rw' Lw B Rw' Bw' Uw Lw' Uw Lw' Rw' l r b
*3. *B' Uw R Uw Rw' B' Lw' B' Rw' U Rw' Bw Lw' Bw Uw Lw' u r
*4. *Uw' Lw Bw U R Uw B' Lw' Uw' L' R Lw Bw Rw Lw Uw' Lw Bw r'
*5. *Lw' U' L R Lw' R Uw' Rw Lw' L' R' Lw Uw Rw' Lw' Rw Bw Lw' u' l' r'

*15 Puzzle
1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D R D L2 U3 R D R D R U2 L D2 L U R D R U2 L D3 R U L2 D R U L2 U R D L D R3 U L3 U2 R D2
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U R U R D2 L2 D R U2 R D2 L U L U2 R D2 L U2 R2 D L D L U L U R3 D3 L U2 L2 D R U2 R2 D3
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 D R U L U R D L D2 R U2 L D2 L U3 R D3 L U3 L D3 R U L U R U R D3 R U L2 U R D2 L U R2 D
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D L D R3 U L U R U L D R D L2 U R2 D L D R U2 L D L U2 L D3 R U2 R U L2 D R U L D3 R U R U R U L2 D R U
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D2 L U3 R2 D L2 D R U L U R2 D2 L D R U R D L U L D L U R D R U L U2 R2 D2 L2

*Speed Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F L D' B2 D U' B2 D2 R B U2 L F R B R2 U' L' B2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 U2 R' B' L R D U' F R B' D R' U' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D' B' L U L2 F2 D2 B2 D' R2 D' L' D U R' U L' U2 F R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F D L' F' L' U R L2 F R2 U2 B2 U' L2 D R2 U2 B2 R U B' R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F R' B' D' U' B2 L2 B2 R' U L F R' F D2 B2 U2 R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks
1. *L' D2 B2 R2 F2 L2 B' D2 F' R B F D F' L R2 F' R U
*2. *B' U' D2 L2 U2 D F2 U2 F' L' B' D2 L2 U2 L2 F U2 L2 F'
*3. *R' D' L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D L F D2 L' D2 F' U F2 D2
*4. *R' F' D F2 D R D R2 U2 L2 D2 F R2 U2 F D' R' D2 B'
*5. *R2 U F R F R B' D' L F2 D2 R2 D' L2 F2 L2 F' U2

*Curvy Copter
1. * UF UL UB UR UL UB UL UF UR UF UB UL UF UL UF LB UL UB RF UF UR UB UL UB UR UF LB UB UL RF RB UB LB UB LF UF UR UB UL UF UL RF RB UB DR RB DB DR RB DB LB UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB DB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB UR+ DB+ RB UR- DB- UR RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB LF- DR- DF LF+ DR+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- DF- RF UR+ DF+ UR RB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- UB+ UR UB+2 UL+2 LB- RF+2 DR+2
*2. * UR UF UL UF UR UF UB UR UB UL UF UL UB UR LB UL LB UL UB RF UF UL UB UR LB RF RB UR LF UL UB UR RB UR UB LF UL UB LF DR RF RB DB RB UR UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB DB RB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ UB UL+2 DR+ RF UF+2 LF+ UF+ UB DR+2 RB+2 DB RB+ UB+2
*3. * UR UB UR UF UR UF UL UB UR UF LB UL LB RF UR UB UL UB UR UF LB UL UB UR UL RF RB UR UF UL UB UR RB LF UL UF LF UL UF UR UB LB RB DB DL LB DB DL LB LF DR RB DF DL UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB RB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF UF+2 UR LF RB-2 DL LF+ UF+ UB RB+ DL+
*4. * UF UL UF UR UF UR UL UF UL UF UB UL UF UR UB UR UL LB UL UF UR LB UB RF UF RF UF UR UB RF UR RB UB LB UL LF UF UR UB RB UR RB UR UF UL LB DR DB RB DL LB DR UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL DB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB DL RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DL DR UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- UL+ LF-2 DB+ RB DB RB+2
*5. * UF UR UF UB UR UF UB UR UL UB UR UB UR UL UF LB UL LB RF UF UR UB UL LB UL UF RF UF RB UR UB UL RF RB UR RF UF RB LF UF UL UB UR UB DB DL DB DR RB DF DL DB DR RB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB DB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ DB+2 LB+ DR RF UF DR+ RF UF+2 DR- UR+ UF UR

*Face-Turning Octahedron
1. *L' B BL' B' L U B BL' B' R' L' F' L F R L' U' L R' F R' L' R L U' R' F' U' F' U' L U' B' U' BR D R'
*2. *L U L U' L BL' B BL B' U' BL L' BL' U L' F' R U R' L' R L' R' U R F R' L' BL' L' D B U L
*3. *L' U L' U F U R U' R F' R U F' L F U' L' R F' L R' U' F' L' F' L F' U L U D BR D' B' BL B BL
*4. *F L' U' R' U R L F R' L' R' U' R U L R F R L F U' R' F U' L' F R L' R L U' F' BR R BL L F D
*5. *U' F U R U' F' L' U' F R U L' F R' U' R L' F' L' R F' R' B' L' B BL' U' R L'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 19, 2021)

Results for week 41: Congratulations to ichcubegerne, darrensaito, and OriginalUsername!

*2x2x2*(127)
1.  0.80 Legomanz
2.  0.96 Charles Jerome
3.  0.99 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1.09 leomannen
5.  1.15 MLGCubez
6.  1.29 NathanaelCubes
7.  1.60 Imran Rahman
8.  1.74 darrensaito
8.  1.74 ElyasCubing
10.  1.77 BradenTheMagician
11.  1.90 asiahyoo1997
12.  1.96 turtwig
13.  2.04 NoahCubing
14.  2.09 TipsterTrickster 
15.  2.16 tJardigradHe
16.  2.17 CubeCube
17.  2.21 Luke Garrett
18.  2.34 Mantas Urbanavicius
19.  2.38 mihnea3000
20.  2.40 sean_cut4
21.  2.41 BraydenAdamsSolves
21.  2.41 Benyó
23.  2.49 cuberkid10
24.  2.58 Cale S
25.  2.61 Liam Wadek
25.  2.61 Dream Cubing
27.  2.63 ichcubegerne
28.  2.66 Ontricus
29.  2.71 Zamirul Faris
30.  2.77 Brendyn Dunagan
31.  2.82 Fisko
32.  2.93 owendonnelly
33.  2.98 Aleksandar Dukleski
34.  3.09 midnightcuberx
35.  3.13 Logan2017DAYR01
36.  3.15 Antto Pitkänen
37.  3.16 John_NOTgood
38.  3.17 Brady
39.  3.23 VIBE_ZT
40.  3.32 Nuuk cuber
41.  3.34 Kacper Jędrzejuk
42.  3.45 Shadowjockey
43.  3.51 Triangles_are_cubers
44.  3.53 wearephamily1719
45.  3.56 BMcCl1
46.  3.62 DGCubes
47.  3.65 KrokosB
48.  3.68 MCuber
49.  3.69 dylpickle123780
50.  3.71 Sphericality
51.  3.72 yijunleow
52.  3.73 sigalig
53.  3.78 sqAree
54.  3.81 seungju choi
55.  3.89 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
56.  3.94 Arachane
57.  4.04 ThePureCuber
58.  4.07 Fred Lang
59.  4.27 CubableYT
60.  4.32 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
61.  4.42 teehee_elan
62.  4.44 White KB
63.  4.46 Pugalan Aravintan
64.  4.59 Cubey_Tube
65.  4.62 Der Der
66.  4.66 d2polld
67.  4.68 abunickabhi
68.  4.71 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
69.  4.77 RyanSoh
69.  4.77 TheEpicCuber
71.  4.79 2018AMSB02
72.  4.84 CB21
73.  4.86 PCCuber
74.  4.87 John Benwell
75.  4.90 Θperm
76.  4.96 cubesolver7
77.  4.98 bobak
78.  5.12 Li Xiang
79.  5.19 Raymos Castillo
80.  5.30 nevinscph
81.  5.34 Kedin drysdale
82.  5.38 LittleLumos
82.  5.38 breadears
84.  5.63 feli.cubes
85.  5.73 CaptainCuber
86.  5.97 qwr
87.  6.10 Jakub26
88.  6.18 theos
89.  6.21 Mike Hughey
90.  6.26 randomcubes
91.  6.33 Omegacubing
92.  6.49 cuberswoop
93.  6.57 Lewis
94.  6.60 aamiel
95.  6.69 linus.sch
96.  6.75 Green09
97.  6.76 BlueAcidball
98.  6.81 Skeam
99.  7.13 One Wheel
100.  7.29 CubetyCubes
101.  7.55 GooseCuber
102.  7.64 Swamp347
103.  7.67 Amish
104.  7.70 Jrg
105.  7.75 Ben Hunter
106.  7.86 SUCubing
107.  8.11 melexi
108.  8.16 cubingmom2
109.  8.35 DynaXT
110.  8.53 sporteisvogel
111.  8.97 Rubika-37-021204
112.  8.99 Ibbythecuber
113.  9.00 thomas.sch
114.  9.08 Ethan Delmar
115.  9.21 Jacck
116.  9.46 cuberbutnotacuber
117.  9.52 KellanB
118.  9.68 memomarta
119.  9.70 eHop
120.  11.67 Ultimatecuber0814
121.  11.82 Flowkap
122.  11.85 simontiger
123.  13.05 YouriGast
124.  15.93 MatsBergsten
125.  15.95 flyingk
126.  17.97 BestDragon27
127.  DNF BradyCubes08


*3x3x3*(173)
1.  6.94 asiahyoo1997
2.  7.07 Luke Garrett
2.  7.07 Toothcraver55


Spoiler



4.  7.12 MLGCubez
5.  7.66 OriginalUsername
6.  7.72 Adam Chodyniecki
6.  7.72 NoahCubing
8.  7.73 CubeCube
9.  7.80 Mantas Urbanavicius
10.  7.92 thembldlord
11.  7.97 darrensaito
12.  8.11 Charles Jerome
13.  8.19 PeterH2N
14.  8.22 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
15.  8.23 NathanaelCubes
16.  8.41 ThePureCuber
17.  8.54 Sean Hartman
18.  8.56 tJardigradHe
19.  8.78 Aleksandar Dukleski
20.  8.88 BraydenAdamsSolves
21.  8.89 BradyCubes08
22.  8.90 Shadowjockey
23.  8.92 turtwig
24.  8.98 Ontricus
25.  9.11 cuberkid10
26.  9.13 Heewon Seo
27.  9.49 Cale S
28.  9.59 Brendyn Dunagan
29.  9.69 mrsniffles01
30.  9.71 sean_cut4
31.  9.75 BMcCl1
32.  9.78 Zamirul Faris
33.  9.84 ElyasCubing
34.  9.85 yijunleow
35.  9.86 JustinTimeCuber
36.  9.93 Oxzowachi
37.  10.00 qaz
38.  10.02 Davoda_IV
39.  10.03 BradenTheMagician
40.  10.06 ichcubegerne
41.  10.13 DGCubes
42.  10.15 Logan2017DAYR01
43.  10.21 apollocube
44.  10.34 Dream Cubing
45.  10.35 Brady
46.  10.42 Benyó
47.  10.44 FaLoL
48.  10.47 leomannen
49.  10.54 Arachane
50.  10.61 Keenan Johnson
51.  10.75 Skewb_Cube
52.  10.84 John_NOTgood
53.  10.89 mihnea3000
54.  10.90 vishwasankarcubing
55.  10.97 MCuber
55.  10.97 lumes2121
57.  10.99 VJW
58.  11.03 Liam Wadek
59.  11.13 wearephamily1719
60.  11.35 Raymos Castillo
61.  11.48 Kacper Jędrzejuk
61.  11.48 Fisko
63.  11.50 d2polld
64.  11.51 Cubey_Tube
65.  11.54 owendonnelly
66.  11.62 Imran Rahman
67.  11.65 Antto Pitkänen
68.  11.76 MartinN13
68.  11.76 20luky3
70.  11.97 Nuuk cuber
71.  12.01 sqAree
72.  12.05 sigalig
73.  12.13 PCCuber
74.  12.32 Mai Hy
75.  12.45 midnightcuberx
76.  12.46 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
77.  12.76 Fred Lang
78.  12.80 Scrambled
79.  12.92 DesertWolf
80.  13.03 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
81.  13.26 xyzzy
82.  13.36 CubableYT
83.  13.49 teehee_elan
84.  13.56 porkyp10
84.  13.56 Boby Okta Arianda
86.  13.73 abunickabhi
87.  13.82 2018AMSB02
88.  13.97 Akshat Sehgal
89.  13.98 revaldoah
90.  14.00 chancet4488
91.  14.24 Winfaza
92.  14.41 TheEpicCuber
93.  14.51 Omegacubing
94.  14.53 Ethan Delmar
95.  14.86 thatkid
95.  14.86 Der Der
97.  14.95 nevinscph
98.  14.97 Sphericality
99.  15.01 White KB
100.  15.23 CB21
101.  15.24 breadears
102.  15.61 RainbowsAndStuff
103.  15.69 BlueAcidball
104.  16.51 CubeRed
105.  16.60 VIBE_ZT
106.  16.69 cubesolver7
106.  16.69 Θperm
108.  16.76 Swamp347
109.  16.93 LittleLumos
110.  17.00 MarkA64
111.  17.24 John Benwell
112.  17.30 dylpickle123780
113.  17.31 Petri Krzywacki
114.  17.79 feli.cubes
115.  18.07 cuber_knight
115.  18.07 Lewis
117.  18.10 Triangles_are_cubers
118.  18.14 Li Xiang
119.  18.28 seungju choi
120.  18.30 RyanSoh
121.  18.41 Amish
122.  18.59 Cubing Forever
123.  18.76 CaptainCuber
124.  18.98 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
125.  19.11 Jakub26
126.  19.35 Myanmarcuberzwe
127.  19.49 UnknownCanvas
128.  19.67 cuberbutnotacuber
129.  19.81 melexi
130.  20.61 eHop
131.  21.07 theos
132.  21.44 Jrg
133.  22.05 CubetyCubes
134.  22.30 Mike Hughey
135.  22.63 Pugalan Aravintan
136.  23.17 linus.sch
137.  23.38 cuberswoop
138.  23.50 zakikaz
139.  23.65 One Wheel
140.  24.26 SUCubing
141.  24.52 Kedin drysdale
142.  24.99 LazyKidCUBE
143.  25.16 krish_p
144.  25.31 Skeam
145.  25.97 Rubika-37-021204
146.  26.47 sporteisvogel
147.  26.77 aamiel
148.  26.90 DynaXT
149.  27.15 cubingmom2
150.  27.32 GooseCuber
151.  28.38 beaux_cuber
152.  28.40 bobak
153.  28.94 qwr
154.  29.04 Jacck
155.  29.78 Ibbythecuber
156.  30.48 BestDragon27
157.  32.07 Green09
158.  32.63 KellanB
159.  33.40 thomas.sch
160.  35.63 Ben Hunter
161.  36.65 MatsBergsten
162.  37.47 randomcubes
163.  39.24 simontiger
164.  39.47 Nash171
165.  39.79 alexstore06
166.  40.03 GT8590
167.  40.23 JuSTPEeLThESTiCkeRsOfF
168.  42.59 YouriGast
169.  43.64 Joel binu
170.  48.08 Ultimatecuber0814
171.  48.33 awh
172.  52.32 Flowkap
173.  55.21 PalmTree23


*4x4x4*(97)
1.  28.09 cuberkid10
2.  29.56 asiahyoo1997
3.  30.33 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  31.08 OriginalUsername
5.  32.00 darrensaito
6.  32.61 Dream Cubing
7.  33.19 Mantas Urbanavicius
8.  33.70 Luke Garrett
9.  35.43 BradyCubes08
10.  35.76 NoahCubing
11.  36.04 mihnea3000
12.  36.41 FaLoL
13.  36.48 thembldlord
14.  36.67 Cale S
15.  36.83 Shadowjockey
16.  37.39 MCuber
17.  37.49 Benyó
18.  38.08 ichcubegerne
19.  38.80 turtwig
20.  39.20 Zamirul Faris
21.  40.61 BradenTheMagician
22.  40.66 sigalig
23.  40.83 BraydenAdamsSolves
24.  41.30 sean_cut4
25.  42.16 Aleksandar Dukleski
26.  42.61 20luky3
27.  43.53 Raymos Castillo
28.  43.72 DGCubes
29.  44.25 leomannen
30.  46.00 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
31.  46.23 nevinscph
31.  46.23 VJW
33.  46.29 Ontricus
34.  46.48 TheEpicCuber
35.  46.74 BMcCl1
36.  47.00 Liam Wadek
37.  48.10 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
38.  48.30 wearephamily1719
39.  49.47 CB21
40.  51.05 midnightcuberx
41.  51.20 abunickabhi
41.  51.20 Imran Rahman
43.  51.36 Nuuk cuber
44.  51.70 NathanaelCubes
45.  51.74 Keroma12
46.  52.22 thatkid
47.  52.45 Fisko
48.  53.05 sqAree
49.  53.55 2018AMSB02
50.  54.08 teehee_elan
51.  54.21 breadears
52.  54.77 Arachane
53.  55.22 John Benwell
54.  55.24 owendonnelly
55.  55.56 xyzzy
56.  56.60 LittleLumos
57.  56.67 revaldoah
58.  57.06 chancet4488
59.  57.13 Winfaza
60.  58.16 CaptainCuber
61.  58.94 Kacper Jędrzejuk
62.  59.03 dylpickle123780
63.  59.55 VIBE_ZT
64.  59.86 Triangles_are_cubers
65.  1:01.42 Der Der
66.  1:03.74 PCCuber
67.  1:06.09 d2polld
68.  1:07.42 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
68.  1:07.42 Cubey_Tube
70.  1:08.45 seungju choi
71.  1:08.91 Li Xiang
72.  1:09.04 Swamp347
73.  1:09.40 Omegacubing
74.  1:10.94 melexi
75.  1:11.01 theos
76.  1:11.12 BestDragon27
77.  1:11.77 White KB
78.  1:16.01 One Wheel
79.  1:20.17 Jrg
80.  1:22.00 Lewis
81.  1:22.14 BlueAcidball
82.  1:23.62 cubesolver7
83.  1:25.30 linus.sch
84.  1:40.57 Rubika-37-021204
85.  1:40.64 sporteisvogel
86.  1:41.39 Jacck
87.  1:45.81 SUCubing
88.  1:46.89 Ethan Delmar
89.  1:59.18 cuberbutnotacuber
90.  2:00.26 MatsBergsten
91.  2:25.11 Amish
92.  3:25.53 cuber_knight
93.  3:39.92 CubetyCubes
94.  3:43.71 Flowkap
95.  4:49.92 Ultimatecuber0814
96.  DNF MartinN13
96.  DNF UnknownCanvas


*5x5x5*(64)
1.  49.69 asiahyoo1997
2.  54.90 tJardigradHe
3.  57.91 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1:00.02 cuberkid10
5.  1:01.98 Shadowjockey
6.  1:02.89 darrensaito
7.  1:03.26 Mantas Urbanavicius
8.  1:03.37 Benyó
9.  1:03.90 FaLoL
10.  1:07.65 thembldlord
11.  1:08.53 Legomanz
12.  1:08.67 ichcubegerne
13.  1:10.48 Raymos Castillo
14.  1:11.60 turtwig
15.  1:11.88 NoahCubing
16.  1:14.97 sigalig
17.  1:15.25 mihnea3000
18.  1:18.54 nevinscph
19.  1:19.25 sean_cut4
20.  1:19.73 DGCubes
21.  1:21.39 Zamirul Faris
22.  1:23.42 BradenTheMagician
23.  1:23.75 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
24.  1:25.38 yijunleow
25.  1:25.77 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
26.  1:27.15 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
27.  1:27.25 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
28.  1:27.38 abunickabhi
29.  1:28.36 Ontricus
30.  1:29.30 Liam Wadek
31.  1:30.23 VJW
32.  1:34.13 BMcCl1
33.  1:34.45 CB21
34.  1:34.52 TheEpicCuber
35.  1:36.70 sqAree
36.  1:37.36 Fisko
37.  1:38.50 thatkid
38.  1:40.02 dylpickle123780
39.  1:40.34 breadears
40.  1:43.42 melexi
41.  1:45.34 2018AMSB02
42.  1:46.10 LittleLumos
43.  1:48.32 CaptainCuber
44.  1:50.73 Pfannkuchener
45.  1:54.01 VIBE_ZT
46.  1:59.87 John Benwell
47.  2:01.45 Lewis
48.  2:11.37 Omegacubing
49.  2:11.50 d2polld
50.  2:12.17 One Wheel
51.  2:16.44 Jrg
52.  2:18.93 midnightcuberx
53.  2:18.94 theos
54.  2:21.12 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
55.  2:23.88 Kacper Jędrzejuk
56.  2:34.15 Rubika-37-021204
57.  2:42.84 linus.sch
58.  2:44.71 sporteisvogel
59.  2:45.96 cubesolver7
60.  2:48.79 Jacck
61.  2:53.80 Cubey_Tube
62.  3:03.64 thomas.sch
63.  4:08.17 MatsBergsten
64.  11:28.81 Ultimatecuber0814


*6x6x6*(24)
1.  1:51.85 FaLoL
2.  1:52.39 Benyó
3.  1:55.72 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  2:00.61 ichcubegerne
5.  2:14.74 Keroma12
6.  2:15.01 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
7.  2:17.03 nevinscph
8.  2:17.87 turtwig
9.  2:21.14 sigalig
10.  2:24.49 Liam Wadek
11.  2:39.68 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
12.  2:44.78 CB21
13.  2:50.49 sean_cut4
14.  2:50.89 abunickabhi
15.  3:03.62 melexi
16.  3:15.38 TheEpicCuber
17.  3:19.01 Pfannkuchener
18.  3:25.57 2018AMSB02
19.  4:07.80 Jrg
20.  4:09.62 One Wheel
21.  4:44.16 Rubika-37-021204
22.  4:55.19 thomas.sch
23.  7:58.53 MatsBergsten
24.  DNF filmip


*7x7x7*(20)
1.  2:43.78 Benyó
2.  2:45.65 ichcubegerne
3.  2:48.31 FaLoL


Spoiler



4.  3:18.92 mihnea3000
5.  3:40.53 Liam Wadek
6.  3:41.76 sigalig
7.  3:49.52 nevinscph
8.  3:50.65 CB21
9.  3:51.53 melexi
10.  3:54.04 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
11.  4:44.40 BraydenAdamsSolves
12.  4:52.23 TheEpicCuber
13.  5:20.94 2018AMSB02
14.  6:30.65 Jrg
15.  7:25.33 Lewis
16.  7:50.40 thomas.sch
17.  DNF Pfannkuchener
17.  DNF abunickabhi
17.  DNF cubesolver7
17.  DNF midnightcuberx


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(36)
1.  5.47 MLGCubez
2.  6.02 turtwig
3.  6.07 leomannen


Spoiler



4.  6.47 OriginalUsername
5.  6.66 CubeCube
6.  7.55 NathanaelCubes
7.  8.17 BradenTheMagician
8.  8.64 sean_cut4
9.  9.63 ichcubegerne
10.  9.95 darrensaito
11.  10.47 owendonnelly
12.  10.62 Benyó
13.  10.94 sigalig
14.  11.15 seungju choi
15.  12.53 abunickabhi
16.  16.03 Li Xiang
17.  17.30 mihnea3000
18.  17.38 sqAree
19.  20.11 MatsBergsten
20.  20.25 aamiel
21.  22.68 Ontricus
22.  22.93 Arachane
23.  23.66 nevinscph
24.  24.49 Fisko
25.  24.76 LittleLumos
26.  26.01 Mike Hughey
27.  30.53 Sphericality
28.  31.63 midnightcuberx
29.  35.68 2018AMSB02
30.  41.66 CB21
31.  44.96 Jacck
32.  45.79 Luke Garrett
33.  51.08 theos
34.  54.35 John Benwell
35.  1:10.15 GooseCuber
36.  4:00.99 simontiger


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(28)
1.  20.21 sigalig
2.  24.25 Dylan Swarts
3.  25.93 seungju choi


Spoiler



4.  29.71 Brendan Bakker
5.  31.79 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
6.  33.68 sqAree
7.  33.84 Keroma12
8.  34.51 abunickabhi
9.  34.67 NathanaelCubes
10.  35.33 thembldlord
11.  41.11 Benyó
12.  1:07.38 Arachane
13.  1:16.63 nevinscph
14.  1:19.89 LittleLumos
15.  1:25.45 Logan2017DAYR01
16.  1:26.13 2018AMSB02
17.  1:29.38 VJW
18.  1:33.65 MatsBergsten
19.  2:00.83 Raymos Castillo
20.  2:07.12 d2polld
21.  2:11.63 midnightcuberx
22.  2:32.94 filmip
23.  2:38.12 Jacck
24.  2:53.40 CB21
25.  3:51.62 RyanSoh
26.  6:52.59 sporteisvogel
27.  8:02.51 thomas.sch
28.  DNF teehee_elan


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(10)
1.  2:28.51 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
2.  3:15.59 Keroma12
3.  4:09.03 seungju choi


Spoiler



4.  4:55.88 nevinscph
5.  5:36.50 MatsBergsten
6.  8:17.87 Jacck
7.  9:16.10 2018AMSB02
8.  19:30.70 theos
9.  DNF Arachane
9.  DNF LittleLumos


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(5)
1.  11:37.38 nevinscph
2.  15:17.37 MatsBergsten
3.  DNF Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  DNF Jacck
3.  DNF Keroma12

*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)
1.  20:55.09 nevinscph
2.  DNF Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
2.  DNF MatsBergsten

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  39:58.77 nevinscph

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(8)
1.  58/65 59:50 sigalig
2.  31/36 58:04 Keroma12
3.  7/7 43:46 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  4/4 16:33 Jacck
5.  3/3 6:29 nevinscph
6.  3/4 21:52 2018AMSB02
7.  3/6 35:05 Arachane
8.  2/5 9:30 seungju choi


*3x3x3 one-handed*(91)
1.  11.17 Luke Garrett
2.  11.45 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
3.  11.91 Elo13


Spoiler



4.  11.99 OriginalUsername
5.  12.43 NathanaelCubes
6.  12.48 CubeCube
7.  13.34 asiahyoo1997
8.  13.60 Mantas Urbanavicius
9.  13.63 MLGCubez
10.  13.67 turtwig
11.  14.16 darrensaito
12.  14.32 Dream Cubing
13.  14.52 Charles Jerome
14.  14.93 thembldlord
15.  15.02 tJardigradHe
16.  15.12 ichcubegerne
17.  15.52 BradyCubes08
18.  15.96 sean_cut4
19.  16.16 MCuber
20.  17.23 midnightcuberx
21.  17.27 BradenTheMagician
22.  17.57 DGCubes
23.  17.66 mihnea3000
24.  17.70 leomannen
25.  17.75 apollocube
26.  17.83 cuberkid10
27.  18.64 Antto Pitkänen
28.  18.78 abunickabhi
29.  19.53 Benyó
29.  19.53 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
31.  19.72 Logan2017DAYR01
31.  19.72 Arachane
33.  19.75 sigalig
34.  19.87 NoahCubing
35.  21.81 PCCuber
36.  22.40 wearephamily1719
37.  22.65 xyzzy
38.  22.85 Boby Okta Arianda
39.  23.00 Brady
40.  23.02 Liam Wadek
41.  23.10 revaldoah
42.  23.22 yijunleow
43.  23.43 Raymos Castillo
44.  23.65 Fisko
45.  23.74 Ontricus
46.  24.66 VJW
47.  24.76 Zamirul Faris
48.  24.81 Nuuk cuber
49.  25.09 2018AMSB02
50.  25.96 Winfaza
51.  26.48 TheEpicCuber
52.  26.75 seungju choi
53.  27.85 teehee_elan
54.  27.88 John_NOTgood
55.  27.99 Imran Rahman
56.  28.00 Kedin drysdale
57.  28.10 sqAree
58.  28.47 nevinscph
59.  29.79 breadears
60.  29.91 owendonnelly
61.  30.09 VIBE_ZT
62.  30.34 Kacper Jędrzejuk
63.  30.55 chancet4488
64.  30.84 Sphericality
65.  32.15 BMcCl1
66.  32.22 dylpickle123780
67.  34.50 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
68.  34.99 BlueAcidball
69.  35.86 cubesolver7
70.  36.27 CB21
71.  40.85 Mike Hughey
71.  40.85 White KB
73.  41.92 Cubing Forever
74.  41.94 Amish
75.  42.08 Cubey_Tube
76.  42.92 Jakub26
77.  43.75 eHop
78.  44.13 Li Xiang
79.  44.76 sporteisvogel
80.  47.19 One Wheel
81.  54.85 Jacck
82.  59.34 feli.cubes
83.  1:02.34 Rubika-37-021204
84.  1:02.47 theos
85.  1:04.85 cuber_knight
86.  1:14.70 linus.sch
87.  1:15.79 DynaXT
88.  1:25.77 simontiger
89.  1:36.34 CubetyCubes
90.  1:41.81 MatsBergsten
91.  DNF KellanB


*3x3x3 With feet*(4)
1.  1:32.40 One Wheel
2.  1:45.14 Li Xiang
3.  2:30.12 2018AMSB02


Spoiler



4.  DNF linus.sch


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(15)
1.  31.38 Kedin drysdale
2.  35.94 seungju choi
3.  42.13 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  44.65 CB21
5.  49.54 BradenTheMagician
6.  55.38 darrensaito
7.  1:02.91 John_NOTgood
8.  1:03.35 Arachane
9.  1:10.14 Raymos Castillo
10.  1:13.18 2018AMSB02
11.  1:13.30 Ontricus
12.  1:22.97 CaptainCuber
13.  1:33.85 Jacck
14.  1:37.10 Zamirul Faris
15.  2:12.46 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(6)
1.  23.33 (24, 21, 25) Cale S
2.  28.33 (28, 26, 31) theos
3.  30.67 (32, 27, 33) Benyó


Spoiler



4.  46.00 (48, 43, 47) 2018AMSB02
5.  52.67 (57, 54, 47) YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
6.  DNF (32, DNS, DNS) jaysammey777


*2-3-4 Relay*(58)
1.  41.74 OriginalUsername
2.  42.31 cuberkid10
3.  47.34 darrensaito


Spoiler



4.  54.75 turtwig
5.  54.90 leomannen
6.  55.27 Zamirul Faris
7.  57.57 Ontricus
8.  57.83 Benyó
9.  58.04 sean_cut4
10.  58.37 ichcubegerne
11.  59.13 DGCubes
12.  59.25 BradenTheMagician
13.  1:01.22 sigalig
14.  1:01.95 Raymos Castillo
15.  1:02.70 TipsterTrickster 
16.  1:04.10 wearephamily1719
17.  1:04.98 BMcCl1
18.  1:05.10 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
19.  1:08.14 abunickabhi
20.  1:08.47 owendonnelly
21.  1:09.59 John_NOTgood
22.  1:09.92 CB21
23.  1:10.58 Fisko
24.  1:11.00 Nuuk cuber
25.  1:14.78 TheEpicCuber
26.  1:14.92 nevinscph
27.  1:17.83 teehee_elan
28.  1:20.28 Kacper Jędrzejuk
29.  1:20.48 breadears
30.  1:22.71 sqAree
31.  1:23.24 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
32.  1:25.75 John Benwell
33.  1:25.81 CaptainCuber
34.  1:26.06 Cubey_Tube
35.  1:27.74 d2polld
36.  1:28.86 dylpickle123780
37.  1:31.60 Li Xiang
38.  1:33.96 midnightcuberx
39.  1:35.87 Triangles_are_cubers
40.  1:40.16 White KB
41.  1:42.54 2018AMSB02
42.  1:44.17 seungju choi
43.  1:45.16 BlueAcidball
44.  1:45.27 Sphericality
45.  1:51.84 One Wheel
46.  1:58.24 Lewis
47.  1:58.30 Jakub26
48.  2:04.01 Jrg
49.  2:12.91 cubesolver7
50.  2:14.40 linus.sch
51.  2:30.83 theos
52.  2:31.77 cuberbutnotacuber
53.  2:53.40 Jacck
54.  3:04.23 DynaXT
55.  3:34.18 MatsBergsten
56.  3:36.03 CubetyCubes
57.  5:32.70 Ultimatecuber0814
58.  5:37.40 Flowkap


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(38)
1.  1:46.47 cuberkid10
2.  1:52.70 darrensaito
3.  1:55.07 Benyó


Spoiler



4.  1:59.52 ichcubegerne
5.  2:06.02 TipsterTrickster 
6.  2:16.13 sigalig
7.  2:17.89 Zamirul Faris
8.  2:19.18 Ontricus
9.  2:27.22 Raymos Castillo
10.  2:27.99 sean_cut4
11.  2:29.92 BradenTheMagician
12.  2:35.75 abunickabhi
13.  2:41.90 BMcCl1
14.  2:42.16 CB21
15.  2:44.77 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
16.  2:44.96 Nuuk cuber
17.  2:53.53 nevinscph
18.  3:06.08 Fisko
19.  3:08.51 breadears
20.  3:11.51 TheEpicCuber
21.  3:17.09 2018AMSB02
22.  3:18.05 dylpickle123780
23.  3:18.90 CaptainCuber
24.  3:19.51 sqAree
25.  3:35.79 midnightcuberx
26.  3:41.37 d2polld
27.  3:52.29 Kacper Jędrzejuk
28.  3:58.67 Lewis
29.  4:14.55 Li Xiang
30.  4:31.83 Jrg
31.  4:45.37 cubesolver7
32.  4:48.45 Cubey_Tube
33.  4:49.48 One Wheel
34.  4:51.72 theos
35.  4:59.42 linus.sch
36.  5:42.95 Jacck
37.  7:49.40 MatsBergsten
38.  19:16.66 Ultimatecuber0814


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(15)
1.  3:36.95 cuberkid10
2.  3:58.61 Benyó
3.  4:17.93 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  4:40.54 sigalig
5.  4:43.93 BradenTheMagician
6.  4:49.79 sean_cut4
7.  4:50.98 nevinscph
8.  5:19.14 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
9.  5:46.67 abunickabhi
10.  6:41.77 2018AMSB02
11.  7:47.10 One Wheel
12.  8:44.15 Jrg
13.  8:53.25 theos
14.  9:04.58 Lewis
15.  12:43.82 linus.sch


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(12)
1.  6:47.23 OriginalUsername
2.  6:53.11 Benyó
3.  7:10.05 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  8:25.99 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
5.  8:28.86 nevinscph
6.  9:16.55 BradenTheMagician
7.  9:20.87 sean_cut4
8.  10:24.55 Raymos Castillo
9.  12:15.76 2018AMSB02
10.  12:57.78 Swamp347
11.  15:46.88 theos
12.  16:44.54 Jrg


*Clock*(49)
1.  4.54 JChambers13
2.  4.73 MartinN13
3.  5.23 vishwasankarcubing


Spoiler



4.  5.27 Liam Wadek
5.  5.80 TipsterTrickster 
6.  6.73 MLGCubez
7.  6.98 DesertWolf
8.  7.12 Charles Jerome
9.  7.36 Awder
10.  7.43 cuberkid10
11.  7.72 Luke Garrett
12.  8.06 Kacper Jędrzejuk
13.  8.67 Heath Flick
13.  8.67 darrensaito
15.  9.19 mihnea3000
16.  9.24 Li Xiang
17.  9.26 Raymos Castillo
18.  9.35 Shadowjockey
19.  9.53 BradenTheMagician
20.  9.69 sqAree
21.  9.71 Chris Van Der Brink
22.  9.83 MCuber
23.  9.87 sean_cut4
24.  10.19 Nuuk cuber
25.  10.68 DGCubes
26.  11.01 ichcubegerne
27.  11.25 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
28.  11.64 Fisko
29.  11.75 Jakub26
30.  11.81 2018AMSB02
31.  11.85 cubingmom2
32.  11.97 Benyó
33.  12.68 White KB
34.  13.12 feli.cubes
35.  13.24 midnightcuberx
36.  13.60 Mike Hughey
37.  13.67 wearephamily1719
38.  15.44 CB21
39.  16.52 abunickabhi
40.  17.02 Jacck
41.  17.62 leomannen
42.  18.59 BMcCl1
43.  19.29 nevinscph
44.  19.61 thomas.sch
45.  20.52 simontiger
46.  24.06 sporteisvogel
47.  24.60 linus.sch
48.  29.99 randomcubes
49.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Megaminx*(41)
1.  34.45 Heewon Seo
2.  48.94 yijunleow
3.  49.03 NoahCubing


Spoiler



4.  50.92 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
5.  52.07 vishwasankarcubing
6.  57.48 darrensaito
7.  59.63 MCuber
8.  1:02.06 ichcubegerne
9.  1:02.76 Raymos Castillo
10.  1:08.15 Shadowjockey
11.  1:08.34 Benyó
12.  1:09.02 Kacper Jędrzejuk
13.  1:11.71 BradenTheMagician
14.  1:12.48 DGCubes
15.  1:14.04 leomannen
16.  1:14.91 owendonnelly
17.  1:15.46 mihnea3000
18.  1:15.57 Liam Wadek
19.  1:23.44 sean_cut4
20.  1:25.40 Triangles_are_cubers
21.  1:28.80 nevinscph
22.  1:29.39 midnightcuberx
23.  1:30.04 sigalig
24.  1:30.48 Fisko
25.  1:31.14 CB21
26.  1:31.42 2018AMSB02
27.  1:32.74 Antto Pitkänen
28.  1:37.43 NathanaelCubes
29.  1:40.09 Nuuk cuber
30.  1:41.48 BraydenAdamsSolves
31.  1:46.90 VJW
32.  2:03.96 d2polld
33.  2:12.07 Li Xiang
34.  2:18.06 breadears
35.  2:21.99 One Wheel
36.  3:02.34 Jacck
37.  3:02.77 melexi
38.  3:30.53 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
39.  3:55.27 simontiger
40.  4:14.27 wearephamily1719
41.  DNF cubesolver7


*Pyraminx*(76)
1.  1.82 Toothcraver55
2.  2.34 Vlad Hordiienko
3.  2.35 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  2.36 MLGCubez
5.  2.81 Heath Flick
6.  2.88 Charles Jerome
7.  3.10 OriginalUsername
8.  3.13 Chris Van Der Brink
9.  3.18 Ontricus
10.  3.35 Liam Wadek
11.  3.41 Logan2017DAYR01
12.  3.67 darrensaito
13.  3.88 MCuber
14.  3.90 Luke Garrett
15.  3.97 BradenTheMagician
15.  3.97 Awder
17.  4.04 mihnea3000
18.  4.47 ichcubegerne
19.  4.60 Brady
20.  4.61 BraydenAdamsSolves
21.  4.64 NoahCubing
22.  4.75 Cale S
23.  4.87 NathanaelCubes
24.  4.89 Kedin drysdale
24.  4.89 Raymos Castillo
26.  4.97 KrokosB
27.  5.03 Kacper Jędrzejuk
28.  5.06 cuberkid10
29.  5.17 midnightcuberx
30.  5.19 CaptainCuber
31.  5.29 CB21
32.  5.33 Shadowjockey
33.  5.36 sean_cut4
34.  5.42 Antto Pitkänen
34.  5.42 VIBE_ZT
36.  5.51 leomannen
37.  5.56 Sphericality
38.  5.67 Li Xiang
39.  5.70 Nuuk cuber
40.  6.01 wearephamily1719
41.  6.02 Triangles_are_cubers
42.  6.07 Fisko
43.  6.17 2018AMSB02
44.  6.44 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
45.  6.55 Lewis
46.  6.76 abunickabhi
47.  6.78 sqAree
48.  7.40 Benyó
49.  7.63 theos
50.  7.97 Mike Hughey
51.  8.34 Pugalan Aravintan
52.  8.79 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
53.  8.94 Jakub26
54.  9.56 owendonnelly
55.  9.86 Cubey_Tube
56.  9.97 cubesolver7
57.  10.91 nevinscph
58.  11.34 cubingmom2
59.  12.24 teehee_elan
60.  14.01 cuberbutnotacuber
61.  14.42 JuSTPEeLThESTiCkeRsOfF
62.  14.47 eHop
63.  14.73 One Wheel
64.  15.33 Ben Hunter
65.  15.50 Rubika-37-021204
66.  16.25 KellanB
67.  16.95 Jacck
68.  17.13 melexi
69.  22.32 GooseCuber
70.  22.68 randomcubes
71.  23.27 BestDragon27
71.  23.27 DynaXT
73.  24.20 Ultimatecuber0814
74.  27.16 Flowkap
75.  1:29.03 cirno
76.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Square-1*(59)
1.  6.97 Oxzowachi
2.  7.62 Christopher Fandrich
3.  7.68 Brendyn Dunagan


Spoiler



4.  8.35 mrsniffles01
5.  9.51 MLGCubez
6.  10.73 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
7.  11.30 OriginalUsername
8.  11.32 BradyCubes08
9.  11.63 Charles Jerome
10.  11.69 Cale S
11.  11.70 ElyasCubing
12.  12.14 NoahCubing
13.  12.76 DesertWolf
14.  12.96 Luke Garrett
15.  13.42 Brady
16.  13.50 darrensaito
17.  13.74 BradenTheMagician
18.  14.19 leomannen
19.  14.26 PCCuber
20.  15.13 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
21.  15.28 NathanaelCubes
22.  15.30 thembldlord
23.  15.89 ichcubegerne
24.  16.05 Legomanz
25.  16.82 Shadowjockey
26.  17.04 MCuber
27.  17.56 cuberkid10
28.  17.84 Thom S.
29.  18.06 wearephamily1719
30.  18.76 Logan2017DAYR01
31.  18.88 Antto Pitkänen
32.  19.63 sean_cut4
33.  20.14 Benyó
33.  20.14 Kacper Jędrzejuk
35.  22.00 VIBE_ZT
36.  22.38 2018AMSB02
37.  22.53 Fisko
38.  22.87 midnightcuberx
39.  23.50 DGCubes
40.  25.26 Jakub26
41.  27.10 VJW
42.  27.18 mihnea3000
43.  28.75 CB21
44.  29.77 Raymos Castillo
45.  32.42 Nuuk cuber
46.  37.11 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
47.  40.95 Li Xiang
48.  42.35 CubableYT
49.  50.35 Mike Hughey
50.  51.05 Lewis
51.  52.00 nevinscph
52.  54.68 Cubey_Tube
53.  56.26 randomcubes
54.  57.40 sporteisvogel
55.  1:00.92 Jacck
56.  1:49.82 simontiger
57.  DNF Liam Wadek
57.  DNF teehee_elan
57.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Skewb*(63)
1.  2.26 Legomanz
2.  2.48 Urho Kinnunen
3.  3.00 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  3.51 BradyCubes08
5.  3.58 Cale S
6.  3.68 OriginalUsername
7.  3.76 darrensaito
8.  4.00 MLGCubez
9.  4.20 Luke Garrett
10.  4.24 BradenTheMagician
11.  4.50 Kacper Jędrzejuk
12.  4.52 VIBE_ZT
13.  4.53 leomannen
14.  4.74 NoahCubing
15.  4.76 Antto Pitkänen
16.  5.06 Sphericality
17.  5.10 sean_cut4
18.  5.11 d2polld
19.  5.39 KrokosB
20.  5.42 Pugalan Aravintan
21.  5.48 Liam Wadek
22.  5.60 Logan2017DAYR01
23.  5.81 DesertWolf
24.  5.93 mihnea3000
25.  6.02 cuberkid10
26.  6.03 Shadowjockey
27.  6.25 Raymos Castillo
28.  6.32 Fisko
29.  6.62 DGCubes
30.  6.78 Triangles_are_cubers
31.  7.04 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
32.  7.10 ichcubegerne
33.  7.30 Kedin drysdale
34.  7.37 Chris Van Der Brink
35.  7.47 Brady
36.  7.76 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
37.  7.77 wearephamily1719
38.  7.89 midnightcuberx
39.  8.10 Benyó
40.  8.13 theos
41.  8.40 Li Xiang
42.  8.58 Ontricus
43.  8.65 Jakub26
44.  8.79 CB21
45.  9.06 Nuuk cuber
46.  9.77 2018AMSB02
47.  9.92 Θperm
48.  9.94 abunickabhi
49.  10.27 feli.cubes
50.  11.17 randomcubes
51.  11.57 Lewis
52.  11.62 teehee_elan
53.  12.58 nevinscph
54.  12.71 melexi
55.  12.96 White KB
56.  15.71 owendonnelly
57.  16.32 cubingmom2
58.  19.73 sporteisvogel
59.  20.80 Jacck
60.  27.89 GooseCuber
61.  32.88 cuberbutnotacuber
62.  33.19 BestDragon27
63.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Kilominx*(13)
1.  23.54 owendonnelly
2.  25.02 DGCubes
3.  25.80 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  27.62 NoahCubing
5.  29.97 Kedin drysdale
6.  32.26 ichcubegerne
7.  32.65 Nuuk cuber
8.  35.91 Kacper Jędrzejuk
9.  39.46 sean_cut4
10.  44.94 2018AMSB02
11.  1:37.31 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
12.  2:08.72 simontiger
13.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Mini Guildford*(12)
1.  3:31.38 OriginalUsername
2.  4:24.38 ichcubegerne
3.  5:20.08 Raymos Castillo


Spoiler



4.  5:43.76 Antto Pitkänen
5.  6:05.21 midnightcuberx
6.  6:05.77 CB21
7.  6:10.47 Kacper Jędrzejuk
8.  6:14.45 Fisko
9.  6:20.40 2018AMSB02
10.  6:20.64 Ontricus
11.  9:30.94 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
12.  DNF simontiger


*Redi Cube*(11)
1.  7.51 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  9.44 DGCubes
3.  9.81 BMcCl1


Spoiler



4.  17.92 Raymos Castillo
5.  18.03 ichcubegerne
6.  18.51 theos
7.  19.69 Fisko
8.  20.02 Heath Flick
9.  20.40 2018AMSB02
10.  39.49 CB21
11.  40.05 Jacck


*Master Pyraminx*(8)
1.  20.20 DGCubes
2.  32.13 ichcubegerne
3.  38.34 Nuuk cuber


Spoiler



4.  44.42 Raymos Castillo
5.  47.30 Fisko
6.  49.73 2018AMSB02
7.  1:16.39 One Wheel
8.  1:30.77 Jacck


*15 Puzzle*(5)
1.  19.54 Li Xiang
2.  20.31 ichcubegerne
3.  24.38 2018AMSB02


Spoiler



4.  26.99 Raymos Castillo
5.  43.02 MatsBergsten


*Speed Fewest Moves*(3)
1.  49.71 Jacck
2.  54.44 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
3.  62.32 2018AMSB02

*Mirror Blocks*(5)
1.  16.58 BradenTheMagician
2.  20.12 ichcubegerne
3.  42.78 Nuuk cuber


Spoiler



4.  1:28.44 CB21
5.  3:05.72 simontiger


*Curvy Copter*(2)
1.  2:05.28 DGCubes
2.  5:21.96 2018AMSB02

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(8)
1.  18.91 TipsterTrickster 
2.  22.33 cuberkid10
3.  26.43 Skullush


Spoiler



4.  40.46 Kit Clement
5.  44.76 2018AMSB02
6.  46.46 Raymos Castillo
7.  3:10.94 One Wheel
8.  4:09.13 DGCubes



*Contest results*(197)
1.  946 ichcubegerne
2.  930 darrensaito
3.  876 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  873 BradenTheMagician
5.  849 Benyó
6.  825 cuberkid10
7.  815 sean_cut4
8.  716 DGCubes
9.  714 NoahCubing
10.  703 Raymos Castillo
11.  700 Luke Garrett
12.  693 mihnea3000
13.  679 leomannen
14.  664 MLGCubez
15.  643 sigalig
16.  639 2018AMSB02
17.  638 nevinscph
18.  635 Ontricus
19.  627 Liam Wadek
20.  617 turtwig
21.  616 NathanaelCubes
22.  611 Charles Jerome
23.  608 Fisko
24.  591 Shadowjockey
25.  589 midnightcuberx
26.  587 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
27.  572 Kacper Jędrzejuk
28.  555 CB21
28.  555 abunickabhi
30.  553 asiahyoo1997
31.  540 MCuber
32.  532 Cale S
33.  526 Mantas Urbanavicius
34.  522 Zamirul Faris
34.  522 tJardigradHe
36.  517 Nuuk cuber
37.  497 wearephamily1719
38.  479 sqAree
39.  467 thembldlord
40.  463 Logan2017DAYR01
41.  462 BMcCl1
42.  449 BradyCubes08
43.  446 owendonnelly
44.  437 BraydenAdamsSolves
45.  434 Antto Pitkänen
46.  421 Brady
47.  417 Dream Cubing
48.  410 CubeCube
49.  400 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
50.  389 VIBE_ZT
51.  383 TheEpicCuber
52.  382 Arachane
53.  370 Li Xiang
54.  366 yijunleow
55.  356 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
56.  355 d2polld
57.  337 VJW
58.  336 FaLoL
59.  335 Imran Rahman
60.  333 teehee_elan
61.  332 Aleksandar Dukleski
61.  332 seungju choi
63.  318 ElyasCubing
64.  315 Cubey_Tube
64.  315 Sphericality
66.  313 John_NOTgood
67.  310 Brendyn Dunagan
68.  309 breadears
69.  307 Triangles_are_cubers
70.  303 PCCuber
71.  293 Legomanz
71.  293 dylpickle123780
73.  279 theos
74.  272 CaptainCuber
75.  271 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
76.  258 TipsterTrickster 
77.  254 Lewis
78.  252 Toothcraver55
79.  246 White KB
80.  243 cubesolver7
80.  243 Kedin drysdale
82.  239 LittleLumos
83.  237 DesertWolf
84.  234 ThePureCuber
85.  232 John Benwell
86.  228 Jacck
87.  225 Jakub26
88.  221 One Wheel
89.  213 vishwasankarcubing
90.  208 mrsniffles01
91.  205 apollocube
91.  205 MatsBergsten
93.  204 Oxzowachi
94.  202 xyzzy
95.  196 melexi
95.  196 Heewon Seo
97.  188 revaldoah
98.  185 Mike Hughey
99.  184 20luky3
100.  183 Der Der
100.  183 KrokosB
100.  183 Pugalan Aravintan
103.  182 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
103.  182 CubableYT
105.  178 Jrg
106.  175 Winfaza
107.  174 BlueAcidball
107.  174 Omegacubing
109.  172 Fred Lang
110.  171 Adam Chodyniecki
110.  171 thatkid
112.  165 MartinN13
112.  165 Keroma12
114.  164 PeterH2N
114.  164 chancet4488
116.  160 Sean Hartman
117.  158 feli.cubes
118.  151 linus.sch
119.  150 Boby Okta Arianda
120.  148 Chris Van Der Brink
121.  144 Θperm
122.  142 JustinTimeCuber
123.  140 qaz
124.  139 Davoda_IV
125.  135 Swamp347
126.  132 sporteisvogel
127.  130 RyanSoh
128.  127 Keenan Johnson
129.  126 Skewb_Cube
130.  121 lumes2121
131.  120 Heath Flick
131.  120 Rubika-37-021204
133.  116 Amish
134.  113 Ethan Delmar
135.  109 cuberbutnotacuber
136.  106 Awder
137.  103 Mai Hy
138.  101 cubingmom2
139.  99 Scrambled
140.  95 randomcubes
140.  95 CubetyCubes
142.  94 eHop
143.  93 Elo13
143.  93 porkyp10
145.  89 Akshat Sehgal
146.  88 aamiel
147.  83 cuber_knight
148.  82 thomas.sch
149.  79 GooseCuber
150.  78 Cubing Forever
150.  78 bobak
150.  78 cuberswoop
153.  77 Vlad Hordiienko
154.  76 SUCubing
155.  75 RainbowsAndStuff
156.  73 CubeRed
156.  73 DynaXT
158.  71 simontiger
159.  68 qwr
160.  67 MarkA64
161.  65 Skeam
162.  64 Petri Krzywacki
162.  64 Urho Kinnunen
164.  63 BestDragon27
165.  62 Christopher Fandrich
166.  57 Ben Hunter
167.  55 UnknownCanvas
168.  54 Green09
169.  51 Myanmarcuberzwe
169.  51 JChambers13
169.  51 Pfannkuchener
172.  50 KellanB
173.  44 Ultimatecuber0814
174.  40 Ibbythecuber
175.  39 zakikaz
176.  36 Thom S.
177.  35 Dylan Swarts
177.  35 LazyKidCUBE
179.  34 krish_p
180.  33 Brendan Bakker
181.  30 Flowkap
182.  28 JuSTPEeLThESTiCkeRsOfF
183.  26 beaux_cuber
184.  22 filmip
185.  16 YouriGast
186.  13 Nash171
187.  12 alexstore06
187.  12 memomarta
189.  11 GT8590
189.  11 jaysammey777
191.  10 Skullush
192.  9 Kit Clement
193.  8 Joel binu
194.  6 awh
195.  5 flyingk
196.  4 cirno
196.  4 PalmTree23


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 26, 2021)

197 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 159!

That means our winner this week is *qwr!* Congratulations!!


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 26, 2021)

Mike Hughey said:


> 197 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 159!
> 
> That means our winner this week is *qwr!* Congratulations!!


@qwr


----------



## qwr (Oct 26, 2021)

Mike Hughey said:


> 197 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 159!
> 
> That means our winner this week is *qwr!* Congratulations!!


Incredible. I expected to need to compete in 150 - 200 competitions to win once, but apparently I hit the approx 9.5 - 12.5% chance of winning after how many competitions I've entered  

Now I can buy some stickers to replace the awful stock stickers on my little magics


----------

